# Country Engagement Session with a very "Texas" finish



## TheoGraphics (Mar 7, 2013)

A recent set from here in Houston. The couple are avid hunters, so they wanted to include their bird dog Drake in the set. I had a lot of fun on this one!


You can see the entire set, as well as read a little more about the couple on *MY BLOG*


1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13






14






15






16






17






18


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2013)

And now we have the answer to the question, "Why are there stereotypes?"   

Nice set!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 7, 2013)

Great set! The last one made me laugh for some reason (in a good way). 

The only critique that I have is that the second photo in #2 looks a bit...stock image-y with him just looking off while appearing to awkwardly rub her stomach.

But other than that, they all look genuine with good processing.


----------



## twocolor (Mar 10, 2013)

Love the entire series!  You've really captured how much they love each other!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the one with the dog holding the sign.


----------



## odagled (Mar 15, 2013)

Great photos! Quite the inspiration for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm with DiskoJoe, the dog pic is awesome. Great series.


----------



## tmjjk (Mar 19, 2013)

These are fantastic.... period.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks so much, guys!


----------



## texkam (Mar 20, 2013)

#16 FTW.


----------



## jenbart (Mar 22, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> I like the one with the dog holding the sign.



Wish it had a larger depth of field so the "humans" were in focus as well.  Love the idea!!


----------



## MuddyRiver (Mar 22, 2013)

jenbart said:
			
		

> Wish it had a larger depth of field so the "humans" were in focus as well.  Love the idea!!



Agreed. Love how happy they look (are), good job!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 17, 2013)

jenbart said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I like the one with the dog holding the sign.
> ...





MuddyRiver said:


> jenbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you guys completely, it was a mistake on my part. i'll keep it in mind for next time!


----------



## ktan7 (May 14, 2013)

Beautiful! You are a talented photographer! Love the tone and edit. What photoshop action did you use?


----------



## TheoGraphics (May 20, 2013)

no actions here!


----------

